

The complete text of Gordon Brown's apology to Alan Turing - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2011/07/complete-text-of-gordon-browns-apology.html

======
michael_dorfman
Thanks for posting that, jgc, and once again, thanks for your efforts on
Turing's behalf. It was a hell of a thing you did.

------
rwmj
... and the Queen visited Bletchley Park today:

<http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-14164529>

------
zby
Hmm, hmm - is Turing really most famous for breaking Enigma?

